# a whole lot of vertex goign on.....10 on 1 truck?



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

My friends just got some trucks and they both wanted vertex leds. One is for a Ranger and the other for a f-250...

hope this inspires someone to do some cool stuff with multiple heads....

they are gonna post up after we do the install soon....

http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid439.photobucket.com/albums/qq117/3802george/MOV04510.flv

http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid439.photobucket.com/albums/qq117/3802george/MOV04508.flv


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

You sure do shoddy work


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

112 views and thats the reply i get......



wheres my shotgun...i'm gonna go clean my teeth...LOL


----------



## Duramax101 (Nov 24, 2009)

I need strobes in a Chevy dually. Is the Whelen the best? Would you recommend 6, 8 or 10? Thanks!


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

e-mail me and lets get a beer......


----------



## kitn1mcc (Sep 15, 2008)

nice sandals 

what i have done with alot of light heads. is use an external flasher


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

kitn1mcc;883926 said:


> nice sandals


i was waiting for that.......:laughing:

yeah...i did that before too with the external.....


----------



## mriddlesr (Nov 25, 2008)

thanks for doing the great work on all 11 vehicles, any update on the stuff for the 09 jeep??, or am I ripping you off too, lol


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

Ive got 8 vertex heads in my truck, all clears! love em! you do some great stuff


----------



## SafetyLighting (Jul 23, 2005)

I couldn't see the lights because of the glare off those white feet! LOLOL, 

Cool deal. I like the vertex, just wish it had better sync patterns.


----------



## maelawncare (Mar 4, 2004)

So wheres the videos of them installed?


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

install will be a while because i am just about on my death bed sick.......i got a bad flu and had to work outdoors for 3 days here in the cold wind and i think i may just die today.....


jeep parts are on the way Mike.....Hows the Jeep look at night with the vertex in it?
BTW......everyone else.....4 vertex in a 2010 Jeep rubicon......but o forgot my camera....DOH and we are adding 3 interior light bars one in rear....2 on sides....possibly a front window light too...The vertex were put into the reverse and headlights of the jeep. Sno way plow on it.....so when jeeps heads are off the vertex pop em all yellow it looks pretty nice..







why everyone picking on my feet?....my wife says i have beautiful feet for a man....lol


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

mriddlesr;885693 said:


> am I ripping you off too, lol


Like i said before to everyone......You all may have your opinions of these two companies....but they both have NEVER screwed me around...

but i am a big guy...mabey i am just intimidating...LOL


----------



## maelawncare (Mar 4, 2004)

Dissociative;886498 said:


> install will be a while because i am just about on my death bed sick.......i got a bad flu and had to work outdoors for 3 days here in the cold wind and i think i may just die today.....


Well **** i hope you get better.


----------



## mriddlesr (Nov 25, 2008)

*lmfao*



Dissociative;886506 said:


> Like i said before to everyone......You all may have your opinions of these two companies....but they both have NEVER screwed me around...
> 
> but i am a big guy...mabey i am just intimidating...LOL


you are not that big george, i am no slouch myself, lol


----------



## mriddlesr (Nov 25, 2008)

*yeah, yeah*



mriddlesr;898114 said:


> you are not that big george, i am no slouch myself, lol


to be honest, i could give two s**ts of everyones opinion of our companies, at least we both know who is making money this winter.


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

tell Phil to call me.......let's get moving during the break in weather

And i meant big like as in status....i'm well known as the King so you all recognize


----------



## Gix1k4 (Mar 13, 2008)

Damn, you do some clean harnesses. Nice work!


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

Gix1k4;899182 said:


> Damn, you do some clean harnesses. Nice work!


Thank you, it's actually what i enjoy the most....the pre-build of the products. I really like combining everything the trucks gonna get into a neat drop in loom.....no mess.....and it makes it really easy to rip out and re sell if truck needs to be traded in or junked.


----------



## 203 (Dec 10, 2009)

*Damn!!*

George, have to say I'm impressed and haven't seen these installed. 
The lighting/wiring seems to be an interesting field....no limits aside from one's imagination....now...the locksmithing...let's just say I'm 27 and already bored to death with it!!!!-Take care,Tim


----------



## Fourbycb (Feb 12, 2009)

Looking for the Video on the 10 vertex's mount in the truck or have they even been done yet


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

as soon as i can i will post them for you guys......the ranger looks PIMP with 10 heads.


----------

